# Weekend Game - Dwellers of the Forbidden City - OOC - Game is Running



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2006)

Well call me crazy, but I have decided to DM a third PBP game here at EN World. And considering that I want to run a d20 Future game really bad, it may be 4 before long. But with that said, let’s get on into the details of this game. Please read this post thoroughly before posting your interest.

*Weekend Only Game:*
This means that posting is only required on the weekends. Because of that, though, I am expecting players that can post 3-4 times throughout each day on Saturdays and Sundays. As the DM I may update the game during the week when I have time, but responses from the players are only required on the weekends. If you cannot commit to multiple posts on most weekends, please do not waste my time expressing interest in this game.

*Dwellers of the Forbidden City*
Since I’ve got this 1E adventure (originally ran for the AD&D tournament at Origins 1980) sitting on my shelf collecting dust, and I’ve always kind of liked it, I’ve decided that this is what I am going to run. I’m not sure how conducive it will be to PBP, and I will have made major changes from the original adventure, but it should be a fun experiment at any rate.

I am placing this adventure in the Forgotten Realms, although you will not have to be familiar with the material to be picked in this game. However, since PCs receive their languages and some other bonuses below based on what region they are from, if you do not have Forgotten Realms material let me know. We can work together and make sure we get your character set-up properly. 

*PC Generation*
I am looking for 5 PCs of 5th level. Those who posted interest in the Weekend Gaming thread (found here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=180758) will get dibs on the first spots. That includes *industrygothica, shayuri, voidrazor, dog45 and koboldstew*. However, if any of these persons have decided after reading this that they are not interested, I will open their spots up to anyone else who posts their interest.

[size=-1]
*5th Level, Staring XPs:* 12,501
*Point Buy:* 33 point
*Hit Points:* Max at first level, 75% thereafter (round down even levels, up on odd levels)
*Alignment:* Any (although evil PCs must be able to coexist with and work alongside good PCs)
*Feats:* As normal, plus a free Regional Feat at first level
*Skills:* As per class/intelligence, +2 per level that must be spent on cross-class skills (I’m experimenting with PCs having a broader skill base here)
*Allowed Resources:* PHB, DMG, MMI, MMII, MMIII, EPH, CW, CA, CAv, CD, FRCS and Magic of Faerun; also, if it is in the SRD then I am probably okay with it. If you choose to play a Ranger, we will be using the non-spellcasting variant in the CW. Also, I plan on picking up the PHBII and DMGII pretty soon here, so I am okay with material from those sources, provided you give me the gist of the material.
*Starting Wealth:* 11,000 gp, plus starting equipment picked for your region
*Campaign World:* Forgotten Realms
*Pantheon:* Full Forgotten Realms Pantheon
*Party Composition:* I don’t care. Design the PCs you want to play. But, by the very nature of this adventure you are going to be cut-off from civilization for the most part. Thus, I highly recommend someone play a healer type of some sort.[/size]

Character concepts must be accompanied by a simple character background. If you are unfamiliar with Forgotten Realms, feel free to ask any questions. Also include description of the character. Please don’t roll for height and weight; use realistic values that fit the character. A 6’4” tall human male with Str 18 is going to weigh 300 lbs, not 180. This is a huge pet peeve of mine.

Limited recruitment will be open until December 11th. The persons I mentioned above have until this day to post their interest and a character concept. If any of the five persons listed have not posted their interest in playing, I will open this game up to others on the 11th.

Lastly, this game has to take a backseat to the commitment I’ve made to keep my other two games going. With that said, if for some reason I have to drop a game, this will be the first to go. I’m not anticipating this, but I wanted to give you all fair warning.


*CAST OF CHARACTERS*
_Seril D’Ancor_, elven Ranger 3/Fighter 2 (Falkus)
_Abel Tel'Winya Anar_, human Cleric 5 (industrygothica)
_Talshia Nahadramen_, human Conjurer 5 (Shayuri) - work in progress
_Helios Pyre_, lesser fire genasi Fire Domain Wizard 5 (Voidrazor)
_Zeddicus Cobb_, human Psion 1/ Duskblade 4 (dog45)
_Sandor_, lizardfolk druid 2 (Kobold Stew)


- All character concepts have been submitted.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll try to throw something together. I'm thinking possibly a warmage but I have to think about the possibilities a bit longer.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 4, 2006)

Great.  Thanks for doing this, btw.

A character concept I've had in mind for a while now, although maybe a bit too complicated due to being heavily multiclassed:

Oriah, a mute orphaned as a child, lived alone for some time in the wild (barbarian 1) before being found by (someone) and brought to Pelor's (or some other good deity) nearest temple.  There the priests soon discover that Oriah has the ability to assault one with her mind (wilder 1), and decide to train her as a warrior in (whatever deity's) name.

I planned on giving her fighter levels and using a chain with a cranked up dexterity score, but a cleric or paladin would work as well, although I'm not sure how the spellcasting would work given that she is a mute.

Input?


IG


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Oriah, a mute orphaned as a child, lived alone for some time in the wild (barbarian 1) before being found by (someone) and brought to Pelor's (or some other good deity) nearest temple.  There the priests soon discover that Oriah has the ability to assault one with her mind (wilder 1), and decide to train her as a warrior in (whatever deity's) name.
> 
> I planned on giving her fighter levels and using a chain with a cranked up dexterity score, but a cleric or paladin would work as well, although I'm not sure how the spellcasting would work given that she is a mute.






I'm willing to allow the PC to cast spells without being able to speak, seeing as she isn't going to be a primary caster. I'm not familiar with the Wilder...which book is that in, so I can read up on it? 

My concern with this PC is that the inability to speak is going to make her quite difficult to roleplay. How would the interaction between her and the other PCs work?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> I'll try to throw something together. I'm thinking possibly a warmage but I have to think about the possibilities a bit longer.




Cool. Arcane Casters are always appreciated.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 4, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm willing to allow the PC to cast spells without being able to speak, seeing as she isn't going to be a primary caster. I'm not familiar with the Wilder...which book is that in, so I can read up on it?
> 
> My concern with this PC is that the inability to speak is going to make her quite difficult to roleplay. How would the interaction between her and the other PCs work?




Honestly, I have no idea.   I guess with hand and facial gestures, along with her actions.


The Wilder is in the SRD, psionics section.


IG


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm up for a warlock with fey heritage...or perhaps a dragonborn sorceror...

Hmmm! Kobold perhaps? HURM.

Calimshani firemage...or airmage. Bahahaha.

I shall get back to you.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I'm up for a warlock with fey heritage...or perhaps a dragonborn sorceror...
> 
> Hmmm! Kobold perhaps? HURM.
> 
> ...





Those all sound pretty neat to me.


----------



## Endur (Dec 4, 2006)

I won't be signing up for this (even though it sounds cool).

I have had some thoughts about weekend games, though.  

I think I might be up for a weekend game, if it only took one weekend.  

I need to think some more on how that would work, though.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> I think I might be up for a weekend game, if it only took one weekend.
> 
> I need to think some more on how that would work, though.





Could you do that? Certainly not through PBP, right? I've heard of sites that allow everyone to get on an play, like a big instant message sesssion kind of thing...but I've never tried it.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 5, 2006)

I've got an idea for a ranger/fighter aiming on becoming an Order of the Bow Initiate. I'll have a background and character sheet up in a day or two.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> I've got an idea for a ranger/fighter aiming on becoming an Order of the Bow Initiate. I'll have a background and character sheet up in a day or two.





If dog45 decides he is out (and he has already said he is hesitant to pick up this game) then you can certainly be in.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> If dog45 decides he is out (and he has already said he is hesitant to pick up this game) then you can certainly be in.





With that said, it looks like we've got concepts for:

2 arcane caster types
1 strange, mute wilder/fighter type
1 archer fighter type


Kobold Stew, if you are in, you may want to consider something with some healing ability...just a thought.


----------



## Endur (Dec 5, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Could you do that? Certainly not through PBP, right? I've heard of sites that allow everyone to get on an play, like a big instant message sesssion kind of thing...but I've never tried it.




That's what I was thinking.  Probably won't work with a PBP.  

I can resolve a multi-round combat in a weekend.  But doing more than one combat in a weekend in a PBP environment seems unlikely.  Heck more than one combat in a four hour RPG in person session can be difficult.

Massive Multiplayer Online games can go through lots of combats, but they have computers rolling the dice and figuring out all the bonuses.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 5, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> That's what I was thinking.  Probably won't work with a PBP.
> 
> I can resolve a multi-round combat in a weekend.  But doing more than one combat in a weekend in a PBP environment seems unlikely.  Heck more than one combat in a four hour RPG in person session can be difficult.
> 
> Massive Multiplayer Online games can go through lots of combats, but they have computers rolling the dice and figuring out all the bonuses.





Have you heard of OpenRPG?  They call it a _Virtual Tabletop_, complete with realtime chat and mapping capabilities.  At a glance it looks good, but I've never used it in a real gaming environment, so who knows.  Might be worth a look though.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 5, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> With that said, it looks like we've got concepts for:
> 
> 2 arcane caster types
> 1 strange, mute wilder/fighter type
> ...





I think that maybe instead of getting over-complicated with this character, I may pull her out until I can give her a bit more thought.  Until then, I'd be perfectly content playing a cleric, I believe.  Especially since I've never done it before.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I think that maybe instead of getting over-complicated with this character, I may pull her out until I can give her a bit more thought.  Until then, I'd be perfectly content playing a cleric, I believe.  Especially since I've never done it before.






You've never played a cleric before? Really?


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 5, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> You've never played a cleric before? Really?




Here's a funny story.  Well, maybe not funny, but...


I started gaming several years ago.  Almost everyone in our group was new to d&d except for the DM.  Well, he moved after a while, and since I was the one with the majority of the books, I was elected to be the DM from then on, so I really never got a chance to play a lot of anything, except for the bad guys. 

Being here has not only helped me to grasp the rules a little better, but also afforded me the opportunity to play the characters I've never been able to.  To be perfect honest, I think I enjoy playing here more than RL, which I haven't done in about three or four years.

So to make a long story short, no, I've never played a cleric.  Or a barbarian.  Or a monk.  Or a... well, you get the picture.   (Although I've played a rogue or two in my day.)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, I've DM'd the majority of my life as well, though I would guess that since I started playing (circa 1981 or so), I've played at least 100 different characters. My tabletop group only meets like once a month or so these days, so I too have had to get my fill of roleplaying here doing PBPs.

It is a lot slower than a tabletop game, but you also have a lot of options in PBP that are harder to do face to face, so it works out.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 5, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've DM'd the majority of my life as well, though I would guess that since I started playing (circa 1981 or so), I've played at least 100 different characters. My tabletop group only meets like once a month or so these days, so I too have had to get my fill of roleplaying here doing PBPs.
> 
> It is a lot slower than a tabletop game, but you also have a lot of options in PBP that are harder to do face to face, so it works out.




I didn't start gaming until about 2001 or so, so you have a few years experience on me.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I didn't start gaming until about 2001 or so, so you have a few years experience on me.





Yeah, like two decades! Thanks for making me feel old.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 6, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Yeah, like two decades! Thanks for making me feel old.





You're still probably not too much older than me.  I'm 33.  I guess I just got a late start.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> You're still probably not too much older than me.  I'm 33.  I guess I just got a late start.




Now I feel much better! I'm only 31! LOL. I started playing D&D at about 6-7. My older brother used to DM me when I was little. Its funny, but I actually attribute my ability to read and write to Dungeons and Dragons. I can remember sneaking my brother's DMG when he wasn't around and making my mom help me read it.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 6, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Now I feel much better! I'm only 31! LOL. I started playing D&D at about 6-7. My older brother used to DM me when I was little. Its funny, but I actually attribute my ability to read and write to Dungeons and Dragons. I can remember sneaking my brother's DMG when he wasn't around and making my mom help me read it.





Oh, I am completely convinced that playing d&d can make a child smarter, improving use of the imagination along with basic math and reading skills.  I have two small boys who I plan on introducing to the game when they're old enough.  Should be a grand adventure.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 6, 2006)

Kobold Stew nods with sage wisdom derived from his senior years. "How nice..." he begins, but his dentures fit poorly, and his gums smack a bit. He tries again, "How nice it will be to play with some young whippershappers," he muses, as he wipes the drool from his chin.

The ideas bouncing around in my head were for a catfolk rogue/barbarian or a lizardfolk ranger, and if IG is going with a cleric, I'll pull together a concept.  

I don't have Forgotten Realms material except what's available in previews, and I'll need help with regional feats (these old-timer core purists-- bah!). 

As for post rates, I like the idea of focussing on the weekends (does it need to be exclusive?), but 2-3 times/day might be all I can manage. We'll obviously see the rhythm we set, and if I can't keep up, the loss will be mine.

Actually, let's pull together an idea now. Unearthed Arcana has a variant druid with no wildshape. Let's try one of those:

a lizardfolk (variant) druid 2 (ecl 5). How would that work? I'll play around to see if summoning or battlefield control work reasonably well, but he'll be a hand-to-hand fighter.

More soon --

KS>


----------



## dog45 (Dec 6, 2006)

somehow this thread slipped under my radar. I'll check in for playing, but I can't drop in the DM slot right now. I'm going to reread the game info and then post a concept. Thanks for stepping up Rhun!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> I don't have Forgotten Realms material except what's available in previews, and I'll need help with regional feats (these old-timer core purists-- bah!).




Hey, come on now...I've been playing Forgotten Realms since 1987. 



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> a lizardfolk (variant) druid 2 (ecl 5). How would that work? I'll play around to see if summoning or battlefield control work reasonably well, but he'll be a hand-to-hand fighter.




I like the concept a lot, actually...and it fits for the type of adventure.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> somehow this thread slipped under my radar. I'll check in for playing, but I can't drop in the DM slot right now. I'm going to reread the game info and then post a concept. Thanks for stepping up Rhun!





Welcome, dog45.


Edit: Woo-Hoo! Post 2k!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

Alright, the six of you are in. I know I said five, but what the hell...so that makes our group: 

industrygothica - Cleric of Lathander (Strength, Renewal)
shayuri - warlock/sorcerer guy ?
voidrazor - warmage
dog45
koboldstew - lizardfolk druid variant
falkus - archer


----------



## dog45 (Dec 6, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Welcome, dog45.
> 
> 
> Edit: Woo-Hoo! Post 2k!





woot for you? heh.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 6, 2006)

Just an update on my cleric.  He'll probably serve Lethander, with strength and renewal domains.  I'm going to check out CD and see if I can find anything interesting in there before I start on the stats though.  Shouldn't take long once I figure out exactly how I wanna get him set up.


IG


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> woot for you? heh.




Well, actually...I should probably have like 3300+ posts. I forgot the very first user name I had here, and had to re-join. And then, I lost over a thousand posts in the Great Database Crash of 2006. Be glad you weren't around for that!


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 6, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Great.  Thanks for doing this, btw.
> 
> A character concept I've had in mind for a while now, although maybe a bit too complicated due to being heavily multiclassed:
> 
> ...




Have you considered Barbarian 1/Psychic Warrior 4? The psy war's Expansion power would be really good with a chain. Plus you could pick up either Hustle or Lion's Charge as a 2nd level power.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 6, 2006)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Have you considered Barbarian 1/Psychic Warrior 4? The psy war's Expansion power would be really good with a chain. Plus you could pick up either Hustle or Lion's Charge as a 2nd level power.




I've looked at several combinations, really, although I hadn't really looked at all the powers available.  Those wouldn't be bad though.. not bad at all.  I'll have to consider them when I finally do build her.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 6, 2006)

And here's my character sheet and background

Seril D’Ancor

Ranger 3/Fighter 2
Alignment: Neutral-good
Age: 122

EXP: 12501

Str: 16
Dexterity: 18 (fourth level bonus point here)
Con: 12
Int: 14
Wis: 11
Chr: 8

BaB: +5
Melee: +8
Ranged: +9

HP: 40
AC: 10 + 4 dex + 4 armor = 18
Initiative: +4

Saves
Fort: +7
Ref: +7
Will: +1


Skills
Climb: 5 (9)
Craft (Bowmaking): 5 (7)
Escape Artist: 3 (7)
Hide: 6 (11) (13 in forests)
Jump: 3 (9)
Knowledge (Geography): 6 (8)
Knowledge (Nature): 6 (8)
Knowledge (Religion): 2 (4)
Listen: 6 (7) (9 in forests)
Move Silently: 6 (11) (13 in forests)
Spot: 6 (7) (9 in forests)
Survival: 6

Languages: Common, Elven, Dwarven, Draconic

Class Abilities: Track, Favored enemy (animal), Wild Empathy, Combat Style (ranged) Endurance, fighter bonus feats

Feats:
Forester
Track
Weapon focus (composite longbow)
Rapid shot
Endurance
Point blank shot
Precise shot
Far shot

Armor: Mithril Shirt

Thunderwing (Shocking composite longbow +1 (+4 str bonus))
Long sword
100 arrows
3 potions of cure moderate wounds
Backpack
Caltrops
Crowbar
2 fishhooks
Flint and steel
Grappling hook
Pole, ten foot,
3 days travel rations
100 ft of silk rope
2 waterskins
Climber’s kit
2 Traveler’s outfits

5 gp

Attacks:
Thunderwing (Shocking Composite Longbow +1): +11: 1d8 + 4 + 1d6 electricity
With rapid shot: +9/+9 1d8 + 4 + 1d6 electricity
Range increment: 165 feet
Longsword: +8: 1d8+3

Description: Seril stands at five feet, with long red hair and blue eyes. He’s quite well built for an Elf, with a muscular structure. He dressed in dark shades of green and blue, and usually has a Robin Hood style hat perched on his head. He wears Thunderwing, his magical bow, across his back, and a plain longsword at this side.

Background: Growing up in the High Forest region, Seril was a member of the D’Ancor family. This would mean little to those that were not aware of the family’s legacy as elite bowmen. For as long back as anyone could remember (and elves have long memories), there were D’Ancor’s serving as archers in royal guard or famous adventure parties. The first thing Seril held was a bow, and as soon as he was old enough, his family began having him practice his archery on a daily basis.

Much of his youth was spent as a hunter, a traditional job for an archer in training. He would roam the forests, bringing back wild game under the supervision of the rangers in his village, who eventually accepted him into their ranks once he had obtained enough skill in both archery, and in tracking and survival.

After many long decades of training and hunting, Seril has finally decided to strike out on his own, and make a name for himself. He’s honed his talents as far as hunting game and training can take them. From here on out, he has to put them to practical use to improve them, and he intends to do that.

Seril worships Solonor Thelandira. He tends to be fairly solemn, and talks of using the bow as if it were a religion.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 6, 2006)

Speaking of equipment (ok, so maybe no one was speaking of it, but we are now), what are the limitations on magic items, if there are any?


----------



## dog45 (Dec 6, 2006)

and speaking of dwarves, here's my character idea - 

dwarven scout 3/barbarian 1/fighter 1

Trapfinding + Power Attack!  Trapattack!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Speaking of equipment (ok, so maybe no one was speaking of it, but we are now), what are the limitations on magic items, if there are any?





By limit, do you mean the maximum you can spend on one item? I"m going to say no. If you want to blow your entire budget on a single item, feel free.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Trapfinding + Power Attack!  Trapattack!





Now that would be cool!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> And here's my character sheet and background
> 
> Seril D’Ancor
> 
> Ranger 3/Fighter 2





He looks good, but he should have 40 hit points, I think. 8+6+6+7+8+5=40.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 6, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> By limit, do you mean the maximum you can spend on one item? I"m going to say no. If you want to blow your entire budget on a single item, feel free.




That's what I mean.  Thanks. 


IG


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> That's what I mean.  Thanks.





No problem...with only 11000gp to spend, I don't see any problems with the no limit. _Most_ gamebreaking items cost a lot more than that.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmm! Character concept evolving...

With a warmage, I see little need for a warlock, or even a sorceror battlecaster. What we'll need is a mage who can handle more utility and so on, while still contributing to combat. I think a Conjuration specialist focused on summoning might do the trick. We're a little short on meat shielding, summons can be quite versatile, and if I ditch Necromancy and Evocation then I retain almost all of a normal mage's buffs and utility spells, sacrificing almost zero firepower due to the warmage.

*inhales*

I likey the summons. Mmyep.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 6, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm! Character concept evolving...
> 
> With a warmage, I see little need for a warlock, or even a sorceror battlecaster. What we'll need is a mage who can handle more utility and so on, while still contributing to combat. I think a Conjuration specialist focused on summoning might do the trick. We're a little short on meat shielding, summons can be quite versatile, and if I ditch Necromancy and Evocation then I retain almost all of a normal mage's buffs and utility spells, sacrificing almost zero firepower due to the warmage.
> 
> ...




The Complete Mage has a variant Specialist. Basically, you lose one spell splot per level you can cast. In addition to the regular 1 spell slot per level for your specialty, you get another 2 spells slot for your specialty. Oh, and you have to restrict another school of magic, which can't be divination. The ability is called Focused Specialist, pg 34.


There's a couple good summoning feats in the eberron campaign setting that would be easy to port over. There's also a gamebreaking summoning feat in some FR book that would blow Rhun's top off. Greenbound Summoning - makes DM's cry.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2006)

FOcused specialist seems intriguing. I'll look into that. As for feats...

Augmented Summons is a definite "in." That means Spell Focus Conjuration too. Two out of my four starting feats...gives me a bit of leeway, yar...

Rapid Spell might be worth it...but probably not until later on when I get some better summons.

Hey, what about the alternate specialist rules from Unearthed Arcana? I seem to recall you can trade in some standard mage bennies for neat Conjuration-related ones. I'll look it up later on and post 'em if UA is a potentially acceptable source for character makey.

...

No Greenbound! Bad dog45! Bad!

*brandishes newspaper*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hey, what about the alternate specialist rules from Unearthed Arcana? I seem to recall you can trade in some standard mage bennies for neat Conjuration-related ones. I'll look it up later on and post 'em if UA is a potentially acceptable source for character makey.





I don't have UA, but most of that stuff is in the SRD, right? Are you thinking of one of the Conjurer Variant found here: http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/specialistWizardVariants.htm#conjurerVariants

Also, I have no problem with the Domain Wizard, either, if you are interested in that. You'd basically get an extra spell per level, without giving up anything.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 6, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> No Greenbound! Bad dog45! Bad!
> 
> *brandishes newspaper*




Yeah, I know. It's a crazy broken feat. I like to mention every now and then to my LG playing DM. You should see his eyes bulge. It's funny.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know. It's a crazy broken feat. I like to mention every now and then to my LG playing DM. You should see his eyes bulge. It's funny.





What's Greenbound do? I know I've heard it mentioned that it was broken, but I've not familiarized myself with that feat.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 6, 2006)

Greenbound makes all your summoned creatures animate plants giving the +6 AC, dr10/magic&slashing, fast healing 3, +4 grapple, resistance to cold&elce 10, tremorsense 60', +6 str +2 dex +4 con +4 cha all for 1 feat with effectively no prereq!

Oh, I'm leaning towards fire domain wizard rather than warmage at this point. I don't think their would be too much overlap with a conjurer specialist though, since he'll still be a blaster, just with a little more utility.

One more thing. Are flaws allowed?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Greenbound makes all your summoned creatures animate plants giving the +6 AC, dr10/magic&slashing, fast healing 3, +4 grapple, resistance to cold&elce 10, tremorsense 60', +6 str +2 dex +4 con +4 cha all for 1 feat with effectively no prereq!




Wow, that is pretty damn potent.



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm leaning towards fire domain wizard rather than warmage at this point. I don't think their would be too much overlap with a conjurer specialist though, since he'll still be a blaster, just with a little more utility.




Sounds cool to me. I've always liked Fire Mages.



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> One more thing. Are flaws allowed?




I'm okay with flaws, as long as they don't build too much on your PC's strengths without giving up much of anything.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 6, 2006)

Cleric
Druid
Fire Wizard
Conjurer
Archer

Man...I'm stumped! I've got a pretty good idea for that dwarven guy, but it just feels too much like another character I'm playing right now on EN. I kinda wanna play a caster too, but the party needs a tank - and i'm fine with that. Having trouble thinking up ideas beyond Thog Smash!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Cleric
> Druid
> Fire Wizard
> Conjurer
> ...





Would a gish style character fulfill your needs? You could head in a Eldritch Knight or Spellsword direction.

You can play a Thog Smash character if you want, too, but I'm not going to make anyone be a tank.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 7, 2006)

Would would the lesser (LA 0) version of fire genasi be OK? The blurb on watering down planetouched races is in the Player's Guide to Faerun (p.191) which isn't on the list of approved books. Lesser Planetouched are humanoids rather than outsiders with the planetouched subtybe and thus effected by charm person etc. as well spells that effect outsiders such as banishment.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 7, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Would a gish style character fulfill your needs? You could head in a Eldritch Knight or Spellsword direction.
> 
> You can play a Thog Smash character if you want, too, but I'm not going to make anyone be a tank.




Yeah, I think I've got a good idea for a warlock/duskblade guy. Duskblade is in the PHB II. Lemme know if that's okay. a quick blurb:

Full bab
d8 HD
INT based spontaneous caster, gets 5th level spells from Duskblade spell list.
Fort/Will favored
2 SP per level
Cast in Armor (light then medium at 4th)
can channel touch spells through standard action attack.


So...they are basically a gish in a can.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2006)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Would would the lesser (LA 0) version of fire genasi be OK? The blurb on watering down planetouched races is in the Player's Guide to Faerun (p.191) which isn't on the list of approved books. Lesser Planetouched are humanoids rather than outsiders with the planetouched subtybe and thus effected by charm person etc. as well spells that effect outsiders such as banishment.





I don't have the Player's Guide, but sure, why not. Is everything else the same except type?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think I've got a good idea for a warlock/duskblade guy. Duskblade is in the PHB II. Lemme know if that's okay. a quick blurb:





I've seen a few duskblades in action here on the forrums. I don't have a problem with them at all. Feel free to use that class. Plus, like I said, I hope to have the PHBII shortly.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 7, 2006)

I think he's done for the most part, except for some equipment and the background fluff.  Let me know if you see any errors, please.  I'll straighten out the format before it is finalized.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Abel Tel'Winya Anar
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 5
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Lathander (Renewal, Strength)

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 12,501
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 37 (5d8+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 (5p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 17 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 21           10    +6    +3    +0    +0    +1    +1    21
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 21

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +0          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +3    +1    +7

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
+1 Heavy Mace             +6     1d8+3      20x2
Shortspear                +5     1d6+2      20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Chondathan, Elven

[B]Abilities:[/B] Turn undead 9/day (+2 bonus on turn checks)
[B]Renewal domain:[/B] If you fall below 0 hit points, you regain a number of hit 
points equal to 1d8 + your Charisma modifier. This supernatural ability 
functions once per day. If an attack brings you to -10 hit points or less, 
you die before this power takes effect.
[B]Strength domain:[/B] You can perform a feat of strength as a supernatural ability. 
You gain an enhancement bonus to Strength equal to your cleric level. 
Activating the power is a free action, the power lasts one round, and it is 
usable once per day.

[B]Feats:[/B] 
[B]Augment Healing:[/B]Add +2 points per spell level to the amount of damage healed 
by any Conjuration [Healing] spell that you cast.[i]CD p.79[/i]
[B]Discipline (free regional feat):[/B] You gain a +1 bonus on Will saves and a +2 
bonus on Concentration checks.[i]FRCS p.34[/i]
[B]Divine Vigor:[/B] As a standard action, spend one of your turn attempts or rebuke 
undead attempts to increase your base speed by 10 feet and gain +2 temporary 
hit points per character level. These effects last a number of minutes equal 
to your Charisma modifier.[i]CW p.108[/i]
[B]Extra Turning:[/B] Each time you take this feat, you can use your ability to turn 
or rebuke creatures four more times per day than normal. If you have the 
ability to turn or rebuke more than one kind of creature each of your turning 
or rebuking abilities gains four additional uses per day. [i]PHB p.94[/i]

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 42       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              8    +1    +1    +9
Heal                       8    +3    +2    +13 (+2 healers kit)
Knowledge Arcana           8    +1          +9
Knowledge Religion         8    +1          +9
Spot (cc)                  5    +3          +8

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
+1 Heavy steel sheild      1170gp 15lb
+1 Breast plate            1350gp 30lb
+1 Heavy mace              2132gp  8lb
Shortspear                    1gp  3lb
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 1000gp  0lb
Ring of Protection +1      1000gp  0lb
Wand of Cure Light Wounds   750gp  0lb
Handy Haversack            2000gp  5lb
Silver Holy Symbol*          25gp  1lb
Healer's kit*                25gp   - (+2 to Heal checks)
Bedroll*                      1sp   -
Everburning Torch*          110gp   -
Flask of holy water (2)*    100gp   -
Waterskin*                    1gp   -
Rope, silk*                  10gp   -
Flint & steel*                1gp   -
* [SIZE=1]Item stored in haversack[/SIZE]

[B]Total Weight:[/B]62lb      [B]Money:[/B] 174gp 8sp 10cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   175   875

[B]Age:[/B] 28
[B]Height:[/B] 5'09"
[B]Weight:[/B] 190lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Light
```
[sblock=Appearance]Abel's soulder length brown hair and brown eyes are unrmarkable. His only truly unique feature is a deep vertical scar on his left cheek which serves as a reminder of his faith, and of a past that although he does not remember, he is confident he does not want to return to.  His bright yellow tunic and cloak are typical of Lathander's clerics.  A medallion depicting the symbol of the Morninglord hangs proudly around his neck.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
"Rise, and take in the breath of the new sun."  It was an old man's voice, deep and raspy; full of knowledge.  With only two words, he knew it was a friend.  He slowly opened his eyes.

There he stood, a decrepit body belied his vigor, but his eyes told the truth.  There was nothing old about them.  A long grey beard hung down to his belly, and a single ring of grey hair punctuated his glistening bald head.  He set before him a tray of hot tea and broth.  The smell wafted through the air and rose up through his nostrils, warming him, making him feel at home; though, at this point, he had no idea where home was.

“Don’t speak,” the old man said.  “Eat first, and drink, and I’ll tell you what I know.”  The old man set at the edge of the bed and put the mug in his hands.  The pain he felt as he brought it to his lips told him where this story would begin.

“You were brought here three days ago, near to death.  You are in Lathander’s temple, and it is he who has restored you and brought you life again.  A servant of the Morninglord found you in an alley in the docks district and brought you here.  He says he did so under divine instruction.” The old man gazed over the top of his glasses as he said this, a look that plainly told the man he was in debt, though to whom he did not know.

He adjusted a little, but the pain stopped him.  “Do not try to move just yet,” the old man said.  “Your healing is not complete.”  The old man removed the tray and looked him in the eye.

“What is your name, son?”

He tried to answer, it was a question he’d answered a million times before, as has anyone, but as his lips formed the words he came to a sudden realization.  “I don’t know,” he said.  The sound of his own voice was foreign to him.
-------------------------

For nearly a year since his injuries have healed, he’s knelt at this altar every morning celebrating what the old man called “the breath of the new sun.”  The scar on his face reminded him of his debt and his gratitude, and he didn’t want to remember the business he was in that landed him here, but was only thankful that it did.  He was sure it was something he didn’t want to go back to.

He still couldn’t remember his name or where he came from, but those at the temple had come to call him Abel, for there wasn’t much the young man wasn’t able to do.  The teachings of Lathander had found a way into his heart, and as a devout follower he had been blessed with Lathander’s clerical gifts.

Abel approached the old man on this morning and made his declaration.  “I shall repay Lathander for his gifts,” he said.  “I will travel far and bring hope to the hopeless, and plant seeds of hope in barren minds, and spread Lathander’s joy to those who have none.”

The old man smiled and rested a hand on Abel’s shoulder.  “As I knew you would, Abel.  It is what you were called to do.”

“And I shall keep the name Abel that you have given me, and be known henceforth as Abel Tel’Winya Anar, breath of the new sun.”
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2006)

At first glance, Abel Tel'Winya Anar looks great. Which region is he from?


----------



## Falkus (Dec 7, 2006)

Fixed the hit point discrepancy, so my guy's good to go.

Say, I was wondering something. For future character development, would it be okay if I took levels in Deepwood Sniper from Masters of the Wild? I think that prestige class would better fit the concept of my character than Order of the Bow Initiate.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Fixed the hit point discrepancy, so my guy's good to go.
> 
> Say, I was wondering something. For future character development, would it be okay if I took levels in Deepwood Sniper from Masters of the Wild? I think that prestige class would better fit the concept of my character than Order of the Bow Initiate.





That's fine, Falkus. I've got Masters of the Wild. Deepwoods Sniper is a strong class, but I'm a believer that all Prestige Classes should be strong. It compares favorably to the Order of the Bow Initiate anyway, IMO.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 8, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> At first glance, Abel Tel'Winya Anar looks great. Which region is he from?





Cormyr.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Zeddicus Cobb*
Medium Human Male Psion 1/ Duskblade 4
AL Lawful Neutral
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +1, Spot +1
*Languages*: Common, Chondathan, Draconic, Dwarven

*AC* 21, touch 11, flat-footed 20; (+1 dex, +10 Armor, +1 deflection, -1 flaw)
*hp* 38 (5 HD)
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +4, *Will* +8

*Speed* 20 ft
*Melee* +1 Longsword +8 (1d8+5 dmg, 19-20/x2)
*Base Atk* +4 *Grp* +7
*Atk Options* Power Attack, Arcane Channeling 

*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 10
*Feats* Regional: Education, Flaw: Power Attack (Vulnerable), Dodge, Mobility, (b)Up The Walls, (b)Combat Casting, Battlecaster
*SQ* Spells, Powers, Arcane Channeling, Armored Mage (medium), Arcane Attunement
*Skills* Climb +5, Concentration +10, Decipher Script +8, Jump +5, Knowledge History +11, (CC)Forgery +7

*Spells Known* 0 lvl: _acid splash_, _disrupt undead_, _ray of frost_, _touch of fatigue_
1st lvl: _resist energy_, _blade of blood_, _shocking grasp_, _jump_
*Spells Per Day*0 lvl: 6, 1st lvl: 6

*Powers Known*Force Screen, Skate, Synesthete
*Power Points Per Day*3

*Arcane Attunement(Sp)*May cast _dancing lights_, _detect magic_, _flare_, _ghost sound_, _read magic_ a combined total of 5/day

*Possessions* +2 Fullplate, +1 Longsword, +1 Ring of Protection, +1 Cloak of Resistance, tenday of rations, 3 torches, flint/steel, bedroll, backpack, heavy cloak, 3 books of Toril history, blank spellbook, blank parchment, inkwell and pens, 10gp.

skill breakdown
climb 8 ranks + 3 str - 6 acp = +5
concentration 8 ranks + 2 con = +10
decipher script 6 ranks + 2 int = +8
knowledge (history) 8 ranks + 2 int +1 feat= +10
jump 8 + 3 str - 6 acp = +5
CC(forgery) 5 ranks + 2 int = +7




[sblock=Background]

Waterdeep is a big place. To a kid that can do things that no one else can do, it can be a big, scary place. Magic is fairly common in the big city and when Zeddicus started manifesting his powers, his parents mistook it for the natural talent of a sorceror. After his 12th birthday they took him to the Mages Guild to be evaluated and it was then that they learned that it was not magic that young Zed was manipulating. Shamed and frightened by the discovery, his parents taught him to hide his powers. They pushed him into the normal and accepted martial and magical training academies. He went along with it, letting his dominating parents make his choices for him. While at the academy he spent his spare time secretly looking in the library for tales of other people like him. As a byproduct of this, he had to learn how to read old and forgotten tomes of knowledge and sometimes decipher their meanings. By practicing his translations, he picked up rudimentary knowledge of forging other peoples writings.

Told at every opportunity that his talents were to be kept a secret embarrasment, he eventually developed a guilt complex about his psionic abilities. An adult now, Zeddicus is timid and shy. He looks to take directions from others, and does what he's told whether he wants to or not. The only time he is truly happy is when he is fighting and he can use his powers without people really knowing what's happening. When the battle is over though, he berates himself for exposing his secret and withdraws into the shell he has created.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]

Zeddicus stands just under six feet and weighs 190 lbs. His body is lean and muscled from years of professional instruction in fitness. His dirty blonde hair is shoulder length but he keeps it tied back. The full plate he wears is dinged in a few places but is clean and otherwise well-cared for. He keeps his longsword sheathed most of the time, but will put down whatever history he is reading if the need arises for action.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2006)

Also, not sure when everyone wants to have their PCs done by...but I'd like to start the game next weekend (December 16-17) if at all possible. Meaning you have this weekend and all of next week to your characters finalized. How does that sound to everyone?


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 8, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Also, not sure when everyone wants to have their PCs done by...but I'd like to start the game next weekend (December 16-17) if at all possible. Meaning you have this weekend and all of next week to your characters finalized. How does that sound to everyone?




Sounds dandy to me, assuming I can conjure up a background.  I hate it when I go blank.  I think I've got something brewing down in the dungeon of my imagination though, so we'll see if I can get it out.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 8, 2006)

I still need to pick spells, write a background and do finishing touches. But here's what I have so far.

*Helios Rein*
Male Lesser Fire Genasi Wizard 5 (Fire Domain)
Chaotic Neutral

Strength      8 (-1)   
Dexterity     16 (+3)
Constitution 16 (+3)
Intelligence  22 (+6) [+2 Racial +1 Levels +2 Enhancement]
Wisdom       8 (-1)
Charisma     6 (-2) [-2 Racial]

Size: Medium
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 160 lb
Skin:Charcoal Grey
Eyes: Red
Hair: Red; Wavy; with mustache and goatee 

XP: 12,107
Total Hit Points: 31
Speed: 30 feet
Armor Class: 13 = 10 +3 [dexterity] 
Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 10
Initiative modifier: +7 = +3 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]

Fortitude save: +6 = 1 [base] +3 [constitution] +2 [rat] 
Reflex save: +4 = 1 [base] +3 [dexterity] 
Will save: +0 = 4 [base] -1 [wisdom] -3 [weak will] 

Attack (handheld): +1 = 2 [base] -1 [strength] 
Attack (unarmed): +1 = 2 [base] -1 [strength] 
Attack (missile): +5 = 2 [base] +3 [dexterity] 
Grapple check: +1 = 2 [base] -1 [strength] 

Dagger [1d4, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 10 ft., 1 lb., light, piercing]
Heavy Crossbow [1d10, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 120 ft., 8 lb., piercing]

Languages: Common Draconic Elven Giant Ignan Sylvan 

Feats:
1st Inattentive [flaw], Weak Will [flaw], Spellcasting Prodigy , Bloodline of Fire,
Improved Initiative
3rd Craft Wondrous Item
5th Craft Wand (bonus)

Trait: Spellgifted - Evocation

Skills:
Concentration 11 [+8 Ranks +3 Con]
Knowledge (arcana) 13 [8 ranks +5 Int]
Knowledge (architecture) 6 [1 rank +5 Int]
Knowledge (dungeoneering) 12 [7 ranks +5 Int]
Knowledge (history)  6 [1 rank +5 Int]
Knowledge (local)  6 [1 rank +5 Int]
Knowledge (nature) 11 [+8 Ranks +3 Con]
Knowledge (religion) 6 [1 rank +5 Int]
Knowledge (planes) 12 [7 ranks +5 Int]
Knowledge (psionics)  6 [1 rank +5 Int]
Listen -5 [0 ranks -1 Wis -4 Inattentive]
Spellcraft 15 [8 ranks +5 Int +2 Synergy]
Spot -5 [0 ranks -1 Wis -4 Inattentive]

Know Dungeoneering >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks underground.
Know Nature >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks above ground.
Know Planes >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks on other planes.
If the familiar is within reach, +2 on spot and listen ("alertness").

Lesser Fire Genasi:
+2 intelligence, -2 charisma (already included)
Control Flame once per day
+1 on saves vs. fire magics, +1 per five levels
Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)
Humanoid, Planetouched subtype (subject to effects that either humanoids or outsiders)
Level adjustment +0

Wizard:
Familiar / Alertness, etc.
Bonus Feats (already included)
High intelligence gains bonus spells daily

Casting DC: 17+Spell Level
Zero-level Wizard spells: 4 per day + Flare
Fatigue, Flare, Detect Magic X2
First-level Wizard spells: 5 (3+2) per day + Burning Hands
Burning Hands, Grease, Mage Armor X2, Swift Expeditious Retreat X2
Second-level Wizard spells: 4 (2+2) per day + Scorching Ray
Alter Self, False Life, Scorching Ray X3
Third-level Wizard spells: 3 (1+2) per day + Fireball
Blindsight, Dispel Magic, Fireball X2

Spellbook
1st Burning Hands, Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Grease, Kauper's Skittish Nerves, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Silent Image, Swift Expeditious Retreat
2nd Alter Self, False Life, Glitterdust, Rope Trick, Scorching Ray
3rd Blindsight, Dispel Magic, Fireball

Magic Items:
Slippers of Spiderclimbing (crafted) 2,400
Vest of Resistance +1 (crafted) 500
Hat of Disguise (crafted) 900 [not worn]
Headband of Intellect +2 4,000
Wand of Comprehend Languages (crafted) 375
Wand of Enlarge Person (crafted) 375
Wand of Charm Person (crafted) 375
Wand of Silent Image (crafted) 375
Wand of Shield (crafted) 375
Wand of Kauper's Skittish Nerves (crafted) 375 
350gp in extra learned spells
600 gp remaining - mundane item cost 

Mundane Equipment:
8 lb Heavy Crossbow
2 lb Crossbow bolts (quiver of 10) x2
2 lb Dagger x2      
      Flint and steel
3 lb Oil flasks x3
2 lb Spell component pouch
6 lb Spellbook x2
_____
23 lb

Rat familiar: Str 2 Dex 15 Con 10 Int 8 Wis 12 Chr 2; Hit points: 14; Initiative +2 (dex); Speed 15 ft., climb 15 ft.; AC: 17 (+2 size, +2 dex, +3 level); Bite +4 melee 1d3-4; Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +5, Balance +10, Climb +12, Hide +18, Move Silently +10; Weapon Finesse (bite) Alertness feat when in arm's reach; improved evasion; share spells; empathic link; deliver touch spells; speak with master;


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2006)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> I still need to pick spells, write a background and do finishing touches. But here's what I have so far.
> 
> *Helios Pyre*
> Male Lesser Fire Genasi Wizard 5 (Fire Domain)





Everything looks good so far. I don't know why, but there is always something so cool about fire mages. Can you note Helios' current experience, though, since he spent some on item creation?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 8, 2006)

Work in progress, just putting it up so I have a spot. 

[sblock]Talshia Nahadramen
Female human (Calshite) Conjurer (5)
Neutral

Strength 8 (-1)
Dexterity 14 (+2)
Constitution 14 (+2)
Intelligence 18(+4) [+1 Levels]
Wisdom 12 (+1)
Charisma 12 (+1) 

Size: Medium
Height: 5' 6"
Weight: 115 lbs
Skin: Deep tan
Eyes: Dark brown
Hair: Long, shiny black


Total Hit Points: 27
Speed: 30 feet
Armor Class: 13 = 10 +2 (dex) +1 (insight)
Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 11
Initiative modifier: +2 = +2 (dex)

Fortitude save: +3 = +1 (base) +2 (con)
Reflex save: +3 = +1 (base) +2 (Dex)
Will save: +5 = +4 [base] +1 (Wis)

BAB +2
Melee: +1
Ranged: +4

Languages: Common, Ignan, Terran, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Infernal, Abyssal, Draconic, Elvish

Feats:
1st Spellcasting Prodigy
Hu Mind over Body (regional)
Bonus - Augmented Summons
3rd 
5th 

Skills:
Concentration 10 (+8 Ranks +2 Con)
Knowledge (arcana) 13 (8 ranks +5 Int)
Knowledge (planes) 13 (8 ranks +5 Int)
Spellcraft 15 (8 ranks +5 Int +2 Synergy)
Speak Language 6 (12 "ranks")
Decipher Script 7 (2 ranks +5 Int)

Spellcasting

Magic Items:


Mundane Equipment:[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2006)

Shayuri...if you want, you can use the Domain Conjurer from the SRD, as opposed to the Conjurer Specialist. The Domain Conjurer doesn't have to have prohibited schools. Not sure if that was the direction you wanted to go or not, but I wanted to throw it out there.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2006)

So I now have concepts from everyone but Kobold Stew. KS, you still around and interested? Again, I'll help you with the bonus Forgotten Realms stuff, once you have a concept together.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 8, 2006)

Yar, I checked that out, but I like the variant Conjurer rules more. Rapid summoning and level based improvements to summons are much more in line with the concept than some extra spells per level. And I don't mind losing Evocation and Necromancy. They're in-concept not to have.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Yar, I checked that out, but I like the variant Conjurer rules more. Rapid summoning and level based improvements to summons are much more in line with the concept than some extra spells per level. And I don't mind losing Evocation and Necromancy. They're in-concept not to have.





Ha, those are the same two schools that my conjurer character that I'm submitting for CB's game gave up!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2006)

All, I've also opened a Rogue's Gallery thread for posting your finished characters in. It is located here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3216305#post3216305


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 9, 2006)

I've submitted Abel's background for your approval.  Not _exactly_ what I wanted, but I believe it'll do.  Let me know if it'll suffice, please.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I've submitted Abel's background for your approval.  Not _exactly_ what I wanted, but I believe it'll do.  Let me know if it'll suffice, please.




It will definitely do. Very nice.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 9, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> It will definitely do. Very nice.




Good.  After some minor equipment purchaces and a bit of tweaking here and there, he'll be done then, and ready for posting into the gallery.  Can't wait to start.


IG


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2006)

Me too. It will give me something to do on the weekends.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 9, 2006)

lol...I always do this.

It occurred to me as I go feat and spell hunting that I'd better see if you have Complete Mage and Spell Compendium in your acceptable works list. I didn't see them, but in the interests of being absolutely sure, I figured I'd see if you maybe just forgot to list them. 

In the meantime, I shall stick to the books listed.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't have either of those two books, unfortunately. They are on the "to acquire" list, but unfortunately, Wizard's puts out books faster than I buy, so I never catch up with what's out.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow!  I'm being paged.  Cool.

I'll put up a character --or his beginnings --later today (RL has been particularly full this week). It's occurred to me that I should say I'm on pacific time, so I might wake up well after most of you.

more later.

KS>


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 9, 2006)

Gotcha. I know the feeling. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> I'll put up a character --or his beginnings --later today (RL has been particularly full this week). It's occurred to me that I should say I'm on pacific time, so I might wake up well after most of you.





I'm on Mountain Time, so I'm only an hour ahead of you. Just wanted to make sure you were still in.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3218043#post3218043


First draft of a character is posted -- "Sandor". 

I'd appreciate suggestions for a regional feat.  I also have to chooose another feat, and settle on a language: Goblin? Sylvan? Aquan? Sylvan is there for the equicephs in the backstory.

No equipment has been bought yet, but I'll work on that.

Any thoughts/advice appreciated.

EDIT:

As I hope is clear, at close range, he plans to fight with natural weapons, but also to have a reach weapon (longspear).


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah, I'll post some likely regions for him to hail from tomorrow, and what the feats are. I've actually got plans tonight.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> I'd appreciate suggestions for a regional feat.  I also have to chooose another feat, and settle on a language: Goblin? Sylvan? Aquan? Sylvan is there for the equicephs in the backstory.





Thought for Sandor:

Possible regions (without listing every possible region, because there are a lot of them):

[sblock=Chult]
The Jungles of Chult are near to where the adventure will be taking place, and could fit Sandor well. Chult is considered by most to be a backward, unsettled land of monsters, jungles, diseases and savages. Has a large population of lizardfolk.

Automatic Language: Chultan

Bonus Language Choices: Alzhedo (Calimshan), Draconic, Dwarven, Goblin, Shaaran (The Shaar), Sylvan, Tashalan (Tashalar, where the adventure will start).

Regional Feat Choices:
1) Foe Hunter (+1 damage with melee or ranged attack within 30' against Lizard folk and Yuan-Ti, and you act as you have the Improved Critical feat against these opponents)
2) Snake Blooded (+2 fort bonus vrs. poison and +1 on all reflex saves)
3)Survivor (+1 on fort saves and +2 on all Survival checks)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Tashalar]
More civilizaed than Chult, Tashalar is an exotic land of strange foods, beautiful people and great wealth. Sizeable population of lizardfolk.

Automatic Language: Tashalan

Bonus Language Choices: Alzhedo, Chultan, Draconic, Illuskan (spoken mostly in the North), Orc, Shaaran, SYlvan

Regional Feat Choices:
1) Foe Hunter (+1 damage with melee or ranged attack within 30' against Lizard folk and Yuan-Ti, and you act as you have the Improved Critical feat against these opponents)
2) Snake Blooded (+2 fort bonus vrs. poison and +1 on all reflex saves)
3) Mercantile Background (+2 on appraise checks and +2 on craft/profession skill)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lake of Steam]
This region is made up of multiple independent city-states and small countries. The Border Kingdoms on the southern shore of the Lake of Steam have a high proportion of nonhumans.

Automatic Language: Shaaran

Bonus Language Choices: Alzhedo, Chondathan (spoken widely throughout the Realms), Dwarven, Goblin, Tashalan

Regional Feat Choices:
1) Foe Hunter (+1 damage with melee or ranged attack within 30' against Lizard folk and Yuan-Ti, and you act as you have the Improved Critical feat against these opponents)
2) Mercantile Background (+2 on appraise checks and +2 on craft/profession skill)
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 11, 2006)

Rhun:  thanks for this --

I think Chult works well for the character, and I'll go for Survivor.

More on this tonight.

KS>


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like everyone has submitted their concepts. I still need dog45 to post his character in the Rogue's Gallery. Other than that, it looks like we are getting close, so I hope to have the initial IC post up prior to the weekend. We can continue to use this thread as the OOC thread.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2006)

Character entry updated with Description and background.

Lemme know whatcha think.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 12, 2006)

ditto


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2006)

I will try to get all of the PCs reviewed tonight and tomorrow, and hope to throw up the first IC post on Friday. Hopefully that will work for everyone.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey Kobold Stew,

On Sandor...I'm coming up with 39 points spent on the point-buy.


Str 16 14 base (6 points)  + 2 racial
Dex 10 10 base (2 points)
Con 16 14 base (6 points) + 2 racial
Int 12 14 base (6 points) -2 racial
Wis 19 18 base (16 points) + 4th level bonus
Cha 11 11 base (3 points)


6+2+6+6+16+3=39, which is 6 points over. Did I miss something here?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry -- the base wisdom is two lower, but he has a periapt of wisdom.
will edit to make clear.
KS


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Sorry -- the base wisdom is two lower, but he has a periapt of wisdom.
> will edit to make clear.
> KS





Ah, no problem...I just missed the Periapt. LOL. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 15, 2006)

are we starting this weekend?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> are we starting this weekend?





That is the plan, my friend. The PCs all look pretty good (I haven't spent the time calculating skill points and such, so I'm trusting you that they are accurate on that account).

I plan on having the first IC post up tonight at some point. Probably closer to 10 PM Mountain, but that just depends on how my night shakes out.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 16, 2006)

Just so you'll know, I ended up pulling an unexpected (and greatly unwanted) overtime on Saturday night, meaning I'll be sleeping that evening before work and most of Sunday during the day.  I'll still be able to post in the morning and late evening, and even throughout the night while I'm at work.  Should be able to manage at least two posts a day.  Not as much as I wanted, but hopefully still adequate.  This won't be an every weekend thing.


IG


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

No big thang, IG...this game is mainly so that when we are bored on the weekend, we at least have something to do. I don't want it to be a burden to anyone.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

The IC thread is up, please feel free to begin posting...if you have any OOC questions, either ask them here, or feel free to sblock them (or whatever your method is) in the IC thread...

IC Thread

Rogue’s Gallery


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 16, 2006)

Minor changes made to character (Wis down, dex up--just fits the concept better);

also animal companion changed to a wolf, to get rid of the all serpent thing.

Think that's it.

KS


----------



## dog45 (Dec 16, 2006)

Can I get a Knowledge: History check for Zeddicus regarding the Forbidden City?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Minor changes made to character (Wis down, dex up--just fits the concept better);
> 
> also animal companion changed to a wolf, to get rid of the all serpent thing.
> 
> ...




Sounds good. I'm a pretty lax DM when it comes to characters...I'll pretty much let anyone play anything, as long as it fits the group and the game.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Can I get a Knowledge: History check for Zeddicus regarding the Forbidden City?





Sure can...result is a 25. Zeddicus has heard rumors of this city, though the original name of the place still alludes him. But history tells that the city was built ages ago by serpent men of some type, possibly by the yuan-ti. There, they held sway over a vast swath of the jungle, keeping slaves and wagin wars. Zeddicus seems to remember that some type of cataclysmic event happened hundreds of years ago, and that the city ceased to exist.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey KS,

Does Sandor's wolf have a name? If not I'm just going to refer to him as Wolf.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 17, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Talshia nods her head, a trace of smugness hovering about her features.
> 
> "As it happens, I do. I find it a useful spell for explorations. Even so, casting it on all of us would require me to expend all my lowest potentials. Not catastrophic, I suppose, but still inconvenient."




I think it should work in just 2 castings. Feather Fall works on one critter per level  

Then again, Talshia might consider 2 spells to be 'most' of her lower level potential.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> I think it should work in just 2 castings. Feather Fall works on one critter per level
> 
> Then again, Talshia might consider 2 spells to be 'most' of her lower level potential.




I've go no problem with this method should you decide to use it. As you noted, 2 castings should take care of all of you. However, if I am not mistaken, you will still be 50-100 feet above the floor of the rift when the spell expires.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 17, 2006)

Would it work to cast both after falling the first 100 feet?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Would it work to cast both after falling the first 100 feet?




Wow...that's a great question. I'm not really sure how to rule on that. Since it is an immediate action, I would certainly say that you could perform one casting of it after falling 100 feet (after all, it wouldn't be much use if you couldn't). 

But a second casting while falling? I'm inclined to say no, simply from this quote in the SRD:



> Using an immediate action on your turn is the same as using a swift action, and counts as your swift action for that turn. You cannot use another immediate action or a swift action until after your next turn if you have used an immediate action when it is not currently your turn (effectively, using an immediate action before your turn is equivalent to using your swift action for the coming turn).


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2006)

How about climbing down partway on ropes...then casting it?

Or if we didn't mind burning some spells, Talshia could have Fly on her...I think she could then handle the rest with just one Feather Fall...


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2006)

I suppose Talshia could cast _Fly_ and then wait a hundred feet down, and cast _Feather Fall_ on each group of you as you fell past...that would that only 1 3rd Level and 2 1st Level spells...or possibly 1 1st Level, though with Wolf, I believe there are 7 of you total, right?


----------



## Falkus (Dec 18, 2006)

I think my character would have some reservations about the plan that involved jumping off a five hundred foot cliff, and hoping that the wizard managed to get the spell off on time as he passed her on the way down.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 18, 2006)

Seems as though I have forgotten to prepare Abel's spell list.  Also seems as though this would be an appropriate time to do so.

I know it's a stretch, but would a _Stone Shape_ spell work well enough to carve some crude steps into the cliff, at least down far enough for Talshia's spell to be more effective?  They would probably have to be very steep, and very narrow, but coupled with a rope and a piton, it'd still be better than what we have.


IG


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2006)

That may work, though your steps would be awfully small to make it down 100 feet. 15 cubic feet just isn't a lot to work with. That would be 60 6" x 6" steps, placed 1 foot and 8 inches apart. It would definitely still require climb checks, I'm thinking, though it would make it a lot easier. A 6" wide step is tiny, especially for a man in armor or with a heavy burden.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 18, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> That may work, though your steps would be awfully small to make it down 100 feet. 15 cubic feet just isn't a lot to work with. That would be 60 6" x 6" steps, placed 1 foot and 8 inches apart. It would definitely still require climb checks, I'm thinking, though it would make it a lot easier. A 6" wide step is tiny, especially for a man in armor or with a heavy burden.





Still, if someone had the foresight to purchase a climber's kit, we should be in good shape.  That's a big _if_, though.  I haven't looked at everyone's equipment.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 18, 2006)

Seril's got a climber's kit.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, you know I'm willing to let you try any plan you want to get down there...after all, you can't adventure in the Forbidden City if you can't reach the Forbidden City.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 18, 2006)

Heh.. too bad there isn't a hidden stairway that'll appear when the sun hits it just right.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 21, 2006)

Did we ever decide how to get off this cliff?  I'm all up for using magic to get down, though I'm not so keen on being out my highest level spell once we hit bottom, seeing as how we don't really know what's down there.  Seems unlikely that she'll be able to cast featherfall on all of us too, since there really isn't a platform of sorts for us all to stand on once we reach the proper decent, or am I reading too much into it?

I'm really starting to think that maybe we should just climb back down the way we came, camp at the bottom, and start fresh with a new day--and new spells.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm not sure if you guys ever came to a consensus on how to get down, actually.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh, sure. I assumed characters start out the day focused, and have it until they use it. It's not like you have to spend actions to maintain it once you have it, so I didn't figure it'd be a big deal.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, I guess I am alright with that then. I'm fairly inexperienced when it comes to dealing with psionics, so I'm really not sure how that kind of stuff is handled by most DMs.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 2, 2007)

Kauper's Skittish Nerves can be found on page 6 of Crystal Keep's sorceror/wizard spell listing. Basicly its a first level touch spell that provides a +5 to initiative for a min/level. There is what might be considered an updated version of the same spell called Nerveskitter in the Spell Compendium. That version can be cast as an immediate action and lasts for the current encounter. So the 'updated' version is more useful, but wouldn't work on a wand.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds good! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## dog45 (Jan 2, 2007)

ZING! Nice one IG.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm really surprised by how easy you guys walked through that last encounter. That's cool, though...slaughter the goblins!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2007)

Do you guys want me to continue posting on the weekdays, or do you want me to wait until the weekend to continue? I don't mind either way, but we started this as a weekend game and I don't want anyone to feel the need to have to post during the week.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm happy to keep moving forward on weekdays. But I'd certainly understand if some people only have the time on weekends. So far this 'weekend only' game is progressing a lot faster than any of the other games I'm in. Its nice!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, I'm definitely an avid poster. Most other people can't keep up with me, though. I'll progress things as fast as you guys want, usually (although sometimes I actually have a life).


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm good to go during the week as well, but promise not to get too irritated with the ones who only post on weekends.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2007)

*UPDATE: I now own the PHB II and the DMG II, so for future reference you can add those to the list of approved sources.*


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi there team,

I thought I would just touch base on the rate of the game.  I know I try to check once or twice during the week as well, but my sense is that we aren't using our weekend time (really any of our time) as effectively as we might. 

Part of this is, I think, just the nature of the medium, and I think Rhun's managing with us really well.  

But I am feeling that we can't really waste out-of-game time making decisions, since the back and forth for a decision takes a whole day -- or more -- to get through. So it feels like Sandor is continually just beginning to walk in a direction rather than talk about it. 

One solution is for me to just stop doing that -- it is not my normal gaming instinct -- and I understand if people don't like it.  Maybe I am the only one feelig the constraints (...I want to see where the story is going!)

Thanks for listening.

KS


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 23, 2007)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> [sblock=What KS said]Hi there team,
> 
> I thought I would just touch base on the rate of the game.  I know I try to check once or twice during the week as well, but my sense is that we aren't using our weekend time (really any of our time) as effectively as we might.
> 
> ...




Forging ahead rather than debating seems to fit Sandor's persona. And does help move things forward. I for one don't have a problem with it.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 23, 2007)

Nor do I.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't have a problem with it either.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2007)

Anyone know what happened to Dog45? He has been on in over 3 weeks.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 10, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anyone know what happened to Dog45? He has been on in over 3 weeks.




Nope.  Not a clue.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 11, 2007)

Out of curiosity: are you going to NPC Zeddicus pending Dog45's return, or just phase him out if he doesn't?  I'm only asking because the character needs healing, but it doesn't make sense to spend wand charges on a character that's going to be phased out.


-IG


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity: are you going to NPC Zeddicus pending Dog45's return, or just phase him out if he doesn't?  I'm only asking because the character needs healing, but it doesn't make sense to spend wand charges on a character that's going to be phased out.




Good question. I will probably NPC him for another couple of weeks and if Dog45 isn't back by then, he will probably meet an untimely demise.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2007)

I want to apologize for the delay this weekend. I went skiing yesterday, and I was completely exhausted last night. I ate dinner and went to bed.

It looks like we are still missing dog45, and it looks like KS hasn't logged-in in the last couple of weeks either. I have no problem continuing with the game, just wanted to make sure everyone else is still on bored? Please sound in and let me know what you all think.

I've also considered changing the nature of the game to a standard PbP where we can all post during the week, too...is anyone else interested in doing that? It would be fairly informal, whenever you get around to it kind of thing. I'm just wondering if the "weekend only" nature of the game is slowly things down and making it seem tedious.

Any input?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi --

two things,

1.  First, I'm back.  I thought I had indicated I was going to be out of touch until today. I was surprised how little had happened in my absence.

2. The question syou raise relate directly to what I was tryting to say in post 129 in this thread. Even when we are all logging in, little is happening over a 2 day/week post period, and it's not improving.  

Neither of these is constructive -- just observational.  But I think you are right that it needs to be addressed.

KS>


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2007)

One thing I find interesting...no matter what the format of the game, the slowest parts are not usually combat so much as the sort of...directionless slogging around that parties do when they're exploring.

I've seen, in a realtime game, action stop for upwards of half an hour or MORE when the party comes to a fork in the road, or a door...or otherwise has choices about which way to go, or what to do.

No one wants to be responsible, I think, for the call that leads to disaster. No one wants to say, "Lets go left," and then find that 'left' leads to the trap/boss monster double whammy. Plus, unless there's a LOT of attention to detail and description, the "corridor crawl" is probably the most boring part of the game. Which you'd think would mean we'd want to rush through it...but in reality it means we want someone ELSE to rush through it. 

One thing that helps a little is more input from the GM, even just in the form of descriptions. Going west, say, and having the GM go, "Okay, you're still in the ruined down, exits are southwest and north" is a bit less involving than something like, "Ancient, weathered buildings scroll past as you make your way, step by hot muggy step, farther into the vine-crusted ruined city. Looking around, you see no obvious buildings of interest in your immediate vicinity, though the street you're on curves to the southwest and there out of sight."

On the other hand, it's hard for a GM to get the energy to make big posts when no one else is. It is a vicious circle!

...

In summary, what can I do to help?


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 5, 2007)

Indeed, I believe the "which way do we go," aspect is slowing things down greatly.  Seems if we can find a way to get through that more quickly, and on to the story, things would progress much more fluently.   I'll be running through a similar problem in the game I'm running before long, so I'm definitely interested to see how we manage to get through it.


-IG


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 29, 2007)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Sandor stands around idly, wondering what mongrelmen taste like.



ROFL


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2007)

Hey guys,

I am considering cancelling this game. I know it has been a bit slow for the last little bit, but I only seem to be getting regular posts from three of you. KS hasn't been online for over two weeks, and I've not had a post from Falkus in the IG thread for a long time.

With that said, I really don't want to screw anyone out of a game, and I really like your PCs. What are your opinions?


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2007)

I apologize for slowness...I've been on vacation and haven't had regular internet access for the past week or so.

Tomorrow I'll be returning home, and should be able to catch up.

I like the characters too, though we have issues with party organization. That's not at all unusual though, especially in PBP's.


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2007)

Shayuri...the point about slowness wasn't directed at you at all. You, Voidrazor and IG post often enough. But you are the only three right now that appear to be still interested in the game at all.


----------



## industrygothica (May 21, 2007)

I actually forgot Falkus was even in this game, honestly.

I never like leaving games unfinished, but I can definitely see your point.  I won't hate you either way.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 21, 2007)

I'm still enjoying the game, but I'd certainly understand if you don't want to go through the hassle of re-recruitment.


----------

